# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Ищется место отдыха на 25 декабря!!!

## Фиолетта

Привет!
Нас в кампании 5 человек, хотим на 25 число заказать в кафешке ( Питер ) места для посиделки- а то видимся что-то редко очень...
Так вот. Не знаю, куда идти ( организатор как всегда я ). Что-нибудь экстравагантное: аля 60-е например, или ещё что-нибудь. Кто встречал у нас подобное?
Можем обсудить и совместные посиделки- мы девушки добрые ( но не вульгарные! )

----------

